# Coloring / Dyeing cork handle???



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

Anyone ever try coloring cork (rings or pre-made) to get a custom cork grip? Maybe some kind of stain??


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Finfan said:


> Anyone ever try coloring cork (rings or pre-made) to get a custom cork grip? Maybe some kind of stain??



Look up the guys from NERBS (Northeast Rod Builder Society or something like that). They do some crazy stuff with handles and cork. Might have done what you're talking about, but I've never seen it specifically done. Neat idea though.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Finfan said:


> Anyone ever try coloring cork (rings or pre-made) to get a custom cork grip? Maybe some kind of stain??


Can't recall seeing anybody dying cork. Cork rings are available in a range of colors and guys like to mix and match and use different size rings to make nice custom patterns. The photo gallery at on the rodbuilding forum will give a good example of that kind of stuff. Of course flocking is another very nice option.


----------

